# Brassenfutter van den Eynde



## snorreausflake (17. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Ich wollt mal fragen ob mir jemand ein Futter von van den Eynde für Brassen empfehlen kann???
Hab mit diesem Futter noch nie gefischt und will mir es jetzt mal zum gezielten Brassenfang kaufen.
Ich fisch an nem Baggersee so ca. zwei meter tief und meist schlammiger/sandiger Grund.


----------



## duck_68 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

Das "Turbo Schwarz" ist klasse - gute Erfolge mit gehabt und von anderen nur positives gehört - Hier bekommst Du 20 kg für 28,00€ + 5 € Versand!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## snorreausflake (17. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

Danke!
20kg sind zum testen halt ein bischen viel, weißt wo man des auch in kleinen packungen günstig bekommen kann??


----------



## duck_68 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Danke!
> 20kg sind zum testen halt ein bischen viel, weißt wo man des auch in kleinen packungen günstig bekommen kann??



Leider nein - da NB mein Haus und Hof Händler ist und ich mein Futter immer dort kaufe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

ich halte das -rekord silber- für bedeutend besser#6 


iss aber nur meine meinung


----------



## Sharixxa (19. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

v.d.E. Silber (turbo braun geht auch gut) + mosella select brassen + bissl zwieback & bisquitmehl dann passt des 

gruss
Shari #6


----------



## snorreausflake (19. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*



Sharixxa schrieb:


> v.d.E. Silber (turbo braun geht auch gut) + mosella select brassen + bissl zwieback & bisquitmehl dann passt des


In was für nem Mischungsverhältnis fischt du des dann?


----------



## Sharixxa (19. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

1 kg v.d.E silber
1 kg mosella select brassen 1kg
0.5 kg Mischung aus 50:50 Zwieback.-Bisquitmehl

Somit kommst du auf ca 2,5 kg.


v.d.E und Mosella lassen sich eh verdammt gut mischen #6 






Shari


----------



## snorreausflake (19. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

alles klar danke.
Ich werd demnächst mal testen ;-)


----------



## T-Orange (19. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich halte das -rekord silber- für bedeutend besser#6
> 
> 
> iss aber nur meine meinung


 
Das finde ich auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> alles klar danke.
> Ich werd demnächst mal testen ;-)


hole dir das v.d.eynde konzentrat und probiere das mischungsverhältnis für dein gewässer aus experimentiere ein bisl rum und dann kannst du viel geld sparen.cu


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*



esox02 schrieb:


> hole dir das v.d.eynde konzentrat und probiere das mischungsverhältnis für dein gewässer aus experimentiere ein bisl rum und dann kannst du viel geld sparen


Der Mann weiß wovon er spricht! #6


----------



## snorreausflake (19. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

Meint ihr mit Konzentrat die Additive???|kopfkrat
Hab grad bei dem Paulus geschaut und da hab ich nix mit Konzentrat gefunden


----------



## borchi (20. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

guck doch mal hier, ein vdE Angler stellt dort ein Futter vor. Dieter Liebert ist ein anerkannt guter Angler der nur mit vdE Futter fischt 

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/futtertipps/2007/Futtertipp_09_2006.php


----------



## Matze- (20. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

also ich kann von diesem futter nur gutes berichten 
wenn ich das einsetze fange ich immer meine fische #6


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

Ich als begeisteter Matchangler kann auch nur bestens über das V.d.E Silber reden.... ein klasse Futter, dass schon Kultstatus hat. Berechtigt !

Eine gute Mischung scheint das V.d.E Silber + Mosella Select Brassen zu sein ( geht das auch mit dem Red Bream ??). Zumindest passen beiden Sorten gut zu einander.

Das Additiv "Brasem" oder Brasem Caramel von V.d.E kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen.....


allerdings sind das mischungen die schon recht ordentlich sind... also mittlerer Nährwert... sind viele Fische am Platz ist die Zugabe von Partikeln (maisschrot,TTX oder Maden/Pinkies) nicht verkehrt....

auch auf ca 2kg futter tut ein esslöffel Additiv schon wunder...



Von den Mosella Futtern bin ich nicht ganz sooo überzeugt.... gibt gute futtersorten aber auch weniger gute...

von dem Turbo Braun halte ich gar nichts... gestestet und hat nicht geklappt..... für Brassen dann eher was in der Richtung V.d.E silber usw.....


Gruß


Sascha


----------



## snorreausflake (20. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*



borchi schrieb:


> guck doch mal hier, ein vdE Angler stellt dort ein Futter vor. Dieter Liebert ist ein anerkannt guter Angler der nur mit vdE Futter fischt
> 
> http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/futtertipps/2007/Futtertipp_09_2006.php


Dankeschön!!! Echt gute Beschreibung


----------



## snorreausflake (20. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

Bei uns hier unten hab ich des van den Eyden so gut wie niergends gefunden, deswegen denk ich das es gut ist wenn man anderes Futter außer mosella oder sensas fischt :q


----------



## borchi (20. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

welches Futter gibt es den bei Euch?

Wenn Du viel fischt und regelmäßig Futter brauchst (sprich grosse Mengen), dann kann sich das Bestellen im Internet lohnen. Ansonsten frisst Dich das Porto auf


----------



## snorreausflake (20. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*



borchi schrieb:


> welches Futter gibt es den bei Euch?


Hauptsächlich Mosella.
Wie gesagt ich will ein anderes Futter fischen und schauen ob man sich von der Masse besser ahebt. Jetzt am Anfang brauch ich net so viel aber wenn es gut ist werd ich mir größere mengen holen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

empfehle dir red brassem von mosella und  t-orange in pulver und flüssig  von van der eynde fische ich schon sehr lang und erfolgreich


----------



## FeederAnglerBRV (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

Wofür ist das Futter? Fürs normale Angeln oder Wettkampf?


----------



## snorreausflake (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*



FeederAnglerBRV schrieb:


> Wofür ist das Futter? Fürs normale Angeln oder Wettkampf?


eher zweiteres


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

So hab  jetzt endlich mal das V.d.E. silber bei uns unten gefunden und am sonntag gleich mal getesetet.
Konnte zwei Brassen und ein paar Rotaugen fangen, es lief allgemein recht schlecht am Sonntag so das ich mit meinen zwei Brassen gar net schlecht da stand, das höchste waren drei oder vier wenn überhaupt welche gingen.
Werde das Futter aber weiter testen und noch andere mischungsverhältnisse testen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brassenfutter van den Eynde*

fische dieses futter meistens bei wettkämpfen, und es läuft sehr gut in den seen kommt natürlich auch auf das jeweilige gewässer drauf an die  brassen dichte u.s.w was ich bei dem  mossela festellen konnte war  das ich in den 1 stunden gar nix fing und in der letzten stunde des fischen dan mal  immer so zwischen 6-9 kg brassen.


----------

